# Rusty 45



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

Folks I have a chance to buy a 1911 A1 .45 guns that are difficult to get in Brazil.Problem is that the owner kept it in a very moist place and it rusted badly in spots in the frame and slide. is there any way to refinish it without going through the rust/pitting witha file or sanding wheel and ending up with an uneven surface?
Thanks , Raimundo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen many people state that the best plan is to send it to a smith who knows what he is doing. I've seen some "rescue" job pics on other sites that didn't come out too well.

Many of the refinishing companies have experience w/ this sort of thing.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I wonder what the price is on some of these refinishing jobs cause I have a Colt that could use a good refinishing. Anybody know a good smith that does this type of work?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ray,
You didn't say what brand the 1911 was. If it's a cheapo and you're not paying much for it, it might be something to experiment on if you're handy with tools. If it's a name brand (Colt, Springfield, Kimber, etc.) and you plan to keep it, send it to a gunsmith. They can make it look new and do it right. Refinishing, plating, etc. will probably run $200 and up depending on what all is done, shipping, etc. You generally get what you pay for.
Charlie


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

It´s a Colt 1911 A1 Charlie. There are corrosion and pitting in one spot at the frame another on the slide and still another one on the barrel, the part of it that appears through the ejection port. As for the price as it is I´ll offer the guy around 300 bucks.
I´ve seen on another forum , the Colt forum, a Colt Commander restored and it appears to be OK.The guy used a product by Brownells and avoided machinery polishing.
I´ll try nonetheless to find a gunsmith
Best wishes , Raimundo.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, good luck. Sounds like it might be a good deal.
Charlie


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

$300 for RUST???
Try $100 and he should be happy to get it.

AFS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ray said:


> Folks I have a chance to buy a 1911 A1 .45 guns that are difficult to get in Brazil.


Are there many Springfields down there?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I do not think that is a good deal. $300 is probably too much. It will cost U several hundred dollars to get a good refinish (because of the time needed to remove the damage before they even do the new finish).


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rusty .45*

As a matter of fact I´ll pass that deal. The guy wants double that, he wants almost 600 dollars for the piece.That´s what happens when you have gun control in force - the prices go up!
If the caliber wasn´t restricted as it is, and if fewer regulations were in the book, 600 would be 200 I think.
Regards, Raimundo.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Colt Refinishing.*

Call Colt and see if they will reblue the gun. It may cost more but it will be like new when they get done. They do some jobs but not all. They will ask you to take a bunch of pictures and send to them first before they quote a price. Is the gun worth it? That's the big question.


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rusty .45*

Got another one in far better shape.I guess it´s from the 1937 Brazilian Army contract - Does anyone knows for sure how many were delivered?
As a collector item it´s spoiled for the previous owner had it refinished and all marks were erased.Price is a bit under 300 bucks , has two mags and it´s in good working order.Any idea of value as it is and as it would be were the markings not been erased?
Regards , Nicioli.


----------

